# Fistula Codes



## nyyankees (Apr 4, 2012)

I am looking for a repair of Colovaginal and repair of Colovesical fistula CPT codes. Thanks..


----------



## lindacoder (Apr 4, 2012)

Look at 44660 if open and 44799 if laparascopically


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks..


----------

